# WARNING: This post may cause drooling! View with CAUTION!



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

beautiful boy but did they mess up on his height? it asys he is 15.3? either that girl is really small or maybe the put the wrong height lol because his pictures are showing him as waay bigger lol


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree that girl must be tiny for him to be 15.3


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I have nooooo clue. He does look like a 16.3 to me.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He has to be over 15.3. I would have said 16.3 too.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah it could have been a simple mistake or maybe a scam but it looks kind of legit to me. kind of hard to tell with fresian ads these days


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm sure its a mistake because the rest of the add seems very legit. 12,000 is alot for scamers... usualy. it is just one # of and they are right next to each other. but you never know these days.


----------



## West (Aug 18, 2009)

Gorgeous!! one of my favorite horses I to wish I had that kind of money. A 15.3 hand high horse looks like that when I stand next to it. No so sure though he looks really big.


----------



## Squeak (Apr 8, 2010)

I think he is gorgeous!! Wow.

And, that girl looks so much like the trainer i sometimes work with it's scary. She's a little more voluptuous, if you get my meaning! But otherwise, they look exactly alike.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Squeak said:


> I think he is gorgeous!! Wow.
> 
> And, that girl looks so much like the trainer i sometimes work with it's scary. She's a little more voluptuous, if you get my meaning! But otherwise, they look exactly alike.


 
lol thats funny.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

He is very pretty. I wonder what other breed he is besides Friesian, he really has the Friesian look without the hairy feet.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

im drooling!!! hes such a beautiful looking boy. good thing im not anywhere close to him right now.


----------



## Doveguy (Apr 13, 2010)

That horse is awesome but did you see the temperament? A six? You don't see many "6"s. That big guy must be a handful. The size is way off. I would say 17HH at least. Either that or the amazing handler is a tiny little person.
The price is negotiable. Offer $3000 and see what happens.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh wow , hes amazing . 
* SIGH * if only I was rich


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

He's a nice looking animal, but what about him makes him worth $12,000.00?

Just because he's tall, black, and part Friesian doesn't mean squat, especially if he's a 6 for temperament.

He's basically just a mutt. Nothing wrong with a mutt, just don't try to tell me he's worth more because one half of him just happens to be Friesian. 

If he's a crossbred, his father most likely is registered with the German Friesian Registry because he couldn't make it as an approved stallion in the Dutch Registry. The approved Dutch horses, mares _and_ stallions, aren't allowed to breed crosses or their registrations and approvals are voided.

So, he's nothing but a temperamental Friesian cross. No thanks. Pretty is as pretty does, and I've never swooned over big, black horses anyway.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> He's a nice looking animal, but what about him makes him worth $12,000.00?
> 
> Just because he's tall, black, and part Friesian doesn't mean squat, especially if he's a 6 for temperament.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

He's downhill, doing training level at 6?? (He should be doing at least second) and has no recognizable horses in his pedigree. They're selling him to be a riding horse? Where are the riding pictures???


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Thank you.
> 
> He's downhill, doing training level at 6?? (He should be doing at least second) and has no recognizable horses in his pedigree. They're selling him to be a riding horse? Where are the riding pictures???


[sarcasm]What do you mean? It does not count that they have photos of him with a pretty saddle on his back? Obviously that means he is an amazing riding horse. [/sarcasm]

What SR said! He is a big dark horse with an attitude. I do not see the attraction at all. And I totally agree with anebel too. If you are going to market something as a riding horse you need photos or a video of the critter being ridden.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Doveguy said:


> That horse is awesome but did you see the temperament? A six? You don't see many "6"s. That big guy must be a handful.


I just kicked one out. Horse was an absolute piece of xxxx. I can believe the 6.

No drooling here.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow, he's stunning!


----------



## Doveguy (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm drooling alright but not for the horse.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

The place he's from is a big sport horse breeding farm, they have I think 7 or 8, maybe more babies and mares for sale. I think maybe even one stallion. All ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

The height could be right. I am 5'2" and this paint gelding was 16hands.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

meh, all fresians look so the same to me, I don't really think they're so great anymore, they have steep shoulders and I don't personally like their movement. This one is downhill too. I drool at shiny, stand out/ different horses that you don't see everyday, ones with big pretty brown eyes. Hescute though, but there's horses at the barn that make my jaw drop everytime I see them move. I still rather my brown eyed girl rena though 
He's cute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree with SR, Anabel, and such. No drooling from me either. Since I've joined this forum, I've decided I'm not a big Freisian fan, and I'd much rather have a flashy horse. Like my Paint. =]


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't really like black horses. Too hard to keep black and clean.


For that price I could get me a good reining gelding or barrel racing horse that actually has some brains and isn't a complete wacko (and considering the 6 that one has, he is a wack).


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

> I don't really like black horses. Too hard to keep black and clean.




I personally love black horse...specially mine. And what do you mean when you say black horses are hard to keep clean 


​


----------



## BexnDelta (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow!, i have a stunner but he is just amazing for his age!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> He's a nice looking animal, but what about him makes him worth $12,000.00?
> 
> Just because he's tall, black, and part Friesian doesn't mean squat, especially if he's a 6 for temperament.
> 
> ...





~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Thank you.
> 
> He's downhill, doing training level at 6?? (He should be doing at least second) and has no recognizable horses in his pedigree. They're selling him to be a riding horse? Where are the riding pictures???





Alwaysbehind said:


> [sarcasm]What do you mean? It does not count that they have photos of him with a pretty saddle on his back? Obviously that means he is an amazing riding horse. [/sarcasm]
> 
> What SR said! He is a big dark horse with an attitude. I do not see the attraction at all. And I totally agree with anebel too. If you are going to market something as a riding horse you need photos or a video of the critter being ridden.


I totally, completely agree with all the above posts. I'm at all impressed.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

haha his name is Xtreme Xcellence


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

If he was 4... maybe. But I think he's ok. 12,000 isn't that much from a nice farm in FL. Trust me. I tried a horse that was way overweight and bit everything in site and he was going for 150,000, non-negotionable! Just because he was a lipazan. These days, to someone who DOESNT know horses, they can get anyone to pay anything. 

Now, I don't think a 6 is that bad for a temperment. My mare would probably be a 6, but you just have to know how to handle the horse. I can handle her fine, but she probably is a 6. It's all about knowing how the hrose thinks.


----------



## dressagediva (Jun 6, 2010)

Drools!! Wish I could afford him!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I'd guess him to be crossed with Arab - would explain both the size and temperament.

They only mention him being exhibited at ONE show?? 

He's pretty, but I don't see any appeal to him, other than the fact he's pretty. And there are a lot of pretty horses out there.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He's a nice looking horse, but not the type I would be willing to spend 12K on...


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I would never buy him. I just like looken at.


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

idk as soon as i see a downhill horse i look away. pretty color, just not my style.


----------



## deuceschinagirl (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, I would not pay that price for him either, but I am a sucker for black horses. Thanks for the warning about the drooling, but I think I'd better dry my computer keys off now!


----------

